# In Ft Morgan 6/12-19. Need Surf Fishing advice



## Selfish_1 (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be vacationing in Fort Morgan and staying on the beach between mile markers 5 & 6. We vacation in the GS/FM area every summer and normally take an offshore charter. This year, I am foregoing the offshore trip to surf fish and will greatly appreciate any advice that you can provide regarding rigs, bait, tactics, etc.

Most of my tackle is geared toward bay fishing for specs & reds with my go-to rig being a 7' medium heavy rod (fast tip) with a salt water spinning reel. I typically use 12# test mono. I will probably use this for casting plugs, jigs, etc.

I am also borrowing a heavier "bull red" spinning rig with 7-1/2' rod and 20 lb test that I plan to stake out with a live bait rig.

I will also have a sit-on-top kayak at my disposal.

I would like to target Pompano and reds (or whatever other tasty fare will take my bait). I assume that the live bait will be sand fleas and/or live shrimp.

What rigs and lures do you recommend? I have some double - hook, Pompano rigs for live bait but I am not sure what size pyramid sinker to use - 2 oz? 3 oz?

Have you ever tried shrimp under a popping cork off of the beach?

Lures/Plugs: any suggestions on Pompano jigs? What of the Berkley Gulp style baits do you recommend? Are broken-back artificial lures typically successful?

I typically see schools of reds (or whiting) cruising parallel to the beach in the surf (very close to the beach). Any suggestions on getting them to hit an artificial?

I know this is a long post so thanks for your patience. Again, any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## HunterSal (Apr 12, 2011)

The reds are close to the beach. If you really want to catch "tasty" fish go after slot reds w/ Gulp New Penny 4'' Shrimp on a 1/8 or a 1/4 jig head, skitterwalks work very well in size 08 or 11 use the redfish or bone color. 



Take a Trip down to the Gulf State Pier. For the $8 fee it is the best non-boat fishing around. Use Live Shrimp as close to the pilings as you can get and bounce it like a sabinki for flounder. Also go right before you get to the second platform and cast for slot reds. You can also use a basic king rig to with a live allowie (LY) and catch some monster redfish(in the 25lb range). 

Try casting live croakers in the surf for Bull too... 


Hope This Helps 
Tight Lines and God Bless


----------



## HunterSal (Apr 12, 2011)

Redfish Caught at the pier 5/6/11


----------



## chopperdoc (May 26, 2011)

I live very near there on Ft. Morgan road (st. 180)..I fish right at the point.. It's a good hike but that area holds just about all varietys you'll want to catch..I target the Bull Reds normally using fresh cut mullet....Late afternoons right at dusk seem to be the time I do the best.. Warning....The current there can be quite strong. PARK YOUR CAR AT THE PIER AFTER UNLOADING BECAUSE THE GATE IS LOCKED AT 7 P.M.


----------



## Selfish_1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks to both of you. I have a couple of follow up questions:

1. How do you rig the fresh mullet?
2. When fishing the point - I assume that is at the Fort- how far out do I need to cast to be effective?


----------



## chopperdoc (May 26, 2011)

I just section it in steaks if larger mullet. The heads can be good also. Finger mullet I use whole most times. I've never had to launch bait ( by kayak or potato gun ) as I've seen done in Louisiana. Just be sure to use enough weight to keep the bait from sweeping along the beach to fast. I try and wade about knee deep if current allows and try and chunk it right in the confluence of the bay and gulf......


----------

